# Sunday Storm STL



## iluvscag (Nov 20, 2007)

This was from STL's sunday night storm we had a solid 3-1/2 to 4 inches of powder and I though this was a good photo. Overall everything went good except for a small concrete chip out of a sidewalk!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

That's a nice backhoe, and a nice pusher do you ever put ff on that to prevent snow from sticking but overall nice rig


----------



## iluvscag (Nov 20, 2007)

The pusher was brand new that day. And yes I am part of the FF brigade it will be getting a healthy coat HAHA.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

How did you attach the pusher to your bucket?
Got any pics?

...Never mind, I just went to the Protech site. Nice set up.


----------



## iluvscag (Nov 20, 2007)

What gear do must of you guys use in the Cat 420 Series? I usually try and use 3rd but if it gets tough have to back down to 2nd.


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

Third if its light, second if its heavy.


----------

